# How to wire 20 amp 250v plug



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

See attached

http://www.frentzandsons.com/Hardware References/plugandreceptacleconfiguratio.htm

Good Luck

Mark


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

on a 250 volt recep and plug, it doesn't make any difference. They are both hot wires. As long as you put the ground wire to the smaller pin or it's receptacle terminal, it doesn't matter which of the terminals the other wires go to.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

saratogan said:


> Does the black wire (load) go to the horizontal clamp for the plug and the white wire (neutral) go to the vertical clamp on the plug?:confused1:


As NAP described there isn't a neutral for a 250 volt rated male plug. 

What exactly are you doing ?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Any chance the poster is in Europe (or other non US locations) and he is dealing with a 220 volt grounded neutral system? 250 volts does not compute.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

rjniles said:


> Any chance the poster is in Europe (or other non US locations) and he is dealing with a 220 volt grounded neutral system? 250 volts does not compute.


250 volts is a standard device rating. It is not the actual supplied voltage. This device is intended to transfer a nominal 240 volts single phase power. If you notice, a plug used for a nominal 120 volt supply will be listed as 125 volts, not 120. check out jackoffall's link. That are simply standard NEMA nomenclature.


----------

